# It looks like serious illness!



## SofroAswad (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi, everyone. I have 3 budgies, 2 male and 1 female. Two males are white and green and the female is yellow. The green male isn't much active, although he was active some days ago. I had 3 budgies, 2 male and 1 female two days ago. The female one died, and I bought another yellow to replace it. The old female was always sleeping and eating a lot. The new female is sleeping a lot now. The other birds were very silent when she died. The green one was not very active since then. Now he's still not active. The white male is singing a lot. I wonder if the green male and the female are sick? The male is sneezing a lot too, and all of them are panting. I don't want to lose the budgies. What do I have to do? Take them to the vet or just wait? I'm really worried.


Thank you
Matilda


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

When you introduced the new female, did you follow quarantine? If not, you just exposed your entire flock if she was carrying an infectious disease.
http://www.talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295153-quarantine-necessary.html

After your female budgie unexpectedly died, I would definitely bring all of your budgies to the vet to be seen- she may have had an infectious disease that led to her death.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi welcome . Katherine is right. Quarantine is absolutely necessary to reduce chances of introducing illness straight into your flock. 

The best advice we can give is to take your birds to a qualified avian vet. That will help alleviate your worry, and the vet can better test, diagnose, and treat the problem if any. 

Will you please keep us posted on this? Let us know what the vet says. If you need help finding a bird qualified (avian) vet in your area, let us know. Wishing you the best.


----------



## SofroAswad (Dec 20, 2017)

Thank you for your replies! No, I didn't quarantine them. Of course I'll keep you posted. I think there are vets around me, which I think they're for all animals. I couldn't find an avian vet though.

I had a medicine which the shop-keeper had gave me when I had asked about diseases. I added it to their water. Another thing: the sneezing and panting had stopped and is frequent naps okay? One more thing: the green male had been friends with the yellow female before she died. Couldn't the symptoms of not active and a little puffy the answer be that he was only in grief?

Thank you 
Matilda


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Where are you located? It's best to use an Avian vet if at all possible. Next would be a vet that specializes in "exotic" animals. 

What is it that you are adding to the water?

Part of the issue with the green male could be grief, but I would not count on it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular or veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

SofroAswad said:


> I had a medicine which the shop-keeper had gave me when I had asked about diseases. I added it to their water. Another thing: the sneezing and panting had stopped and is frequent naps okay? One more thing: the green male had been friends with the yellow female before she died. Couldn't the symptoms of not active and a little puffy the answer be that he was only in grief?
> 
> Thank you
> Matilda


Please do not attempt to self medicate your birds. Shop owners are not qualified to prescribe medicine and often you can end up doing more harm than good.


----------



## SofroAswad (Dec 20, 2017)

Thank you for your replies! I'm located in Malaysia. I don't know the name of the medicine that I'm adding, but they seem much better than yesterday.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*While I'm glad to hear your bird is doing better, self-medicating birds is extremely risky and is not condoned by this forum.

Please refer to my previous post and attempt to find a vet you can work with in the future.

Best wishes!*


----------



## SofroAswad (Dec 20, 2017)

*Help! It looks like serious illness!*

Hi, everyone
My three budgies are panting but the yellow female one is panting the most and she doesn't have energy! Please Help!

Thanks
Matilda


----------



## Kensi (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi Matilda, you need to seek out an Avian vet immediately. If none is available a normal vet will do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

You have already been advised to take your birds to an avian vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Matilda,

You've already been told you need to seek a veterinarian to work with.

YOU must take the responsibility of doing so to ensure your budgies get the care they need.

The people on this forum are not qualified to diagnose or prescribe treatment for your birds.

In the meantime, To help with respiratory issues, you can put your budgie's cage in the bathroom when you run hot water through the shower so the cage is in the hot steamy air -- that will help open the airways.

Another option is to tent the cage with a sheet and place a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where your budgie is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, you can put one tiny drop into the water as that will also help to clear the airways so the budgie is better able to breathe.

Using a warm mist humidifier in the room with your budgies is a great way to help ease breathing problems.

On Line Avian Vets

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-bird/

Ask a Vet Online. Ask a Vet Pet Veterinary Health Questions 24/7. Online Vet Advice « VetLIVE

Dr. Ross Perry
US/Canada exit code: 011
Australia country code: 61
The 0 on cell phones/mobile phones is dropped on international calls.

Dr. Ross Perry
Mobile 0419 693279
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 419 693 279

Home (612) 9401 4586
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9401 4586

Work (612) 99825831
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9982 [email protected]
[email protected]
Skype and iChat: DoctorRossPerry
Aspiring to love all, serve all, help ever, hurt never.
http://www.drrossperry.com.au/

Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health*


----------



## SofroAswad (Dec 20, 2017)

Unfortunately, the female one died before we could get her to a vet. I feel this is all my fault. Her bottom was swollen when she died. The others are fine and both singing and active now. I think that it must have been the heat. I'm trying to tame them now.

Thank you
Matilda


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be in your budgies' best interest to be examined by a veterinarian at this time.

Having your budgies examined by an Avian 
or Exotic Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your birds to refer to should they need future treatment.

It is important to remember that budgies hide symptoms of illness and should be seen by a veterinarian at the first sign of illness.*


----------



## SofroAswad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ok, I'll try.


----------

